# Permissible questions



## Stealthy (Sep 4, 2011)

I seem to get in trouble for asking the wrong questions, so this is a place for you to all sit down and have a think about what you want me to ask.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 4, 2011)

You do not seem to be of Pleasant Demean, Good Sir!


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 4, 2011)

No, you are finding issues with the way you are asking questions, and the way you are responding to answers. Really, what you want to ask is up to you, although I would suggest taking a little more time over your phrasing in future.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 4, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> No, you are finding issues with the way you are asking questions, and the way you are responding to answers. Really, what you want to ask is up to you, although I would suggest taking a little more time over your phrasing in future.


 I concur. On forums like these it's difficult to find that happy medium where you can ask a question and receive responses that won't result in an all out flame war. Because of the nature of the net one can have difficulty in finding the RIGHT way to ask/answer without rubbing against the grain. Yet it's do-able. It takes practice and it takes time. Likewise it's good etiquette where if a person's response rubs against YOUR grain to walk away (or navigate away) from the site for a little while. Calm down, think about your answer and find a calm way of response. 
We've had *ahem* trouble posters before where they fired off without thinking and regretfully they've had to be warned, suspended and outright banned from the site due to being unreasonable and respectful to most (if not all) the members on the site... this includes lurkers who just read but don't ever (hardly) post. For me, I try to pretend that I am actually face to face with the person(s) I'm responding to and try to type out my reply in wording that will not provoke. 
Imagine your attitude on the net as if you were in the dojo, work, or anywhere you got people you just barely know. 
Peale said it best "Attitude makes all the difference in the world."


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 4, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> I seem to get in trouble for asking the wrong questions, so this is a place for you to all sit down and have a think about what you want me to ask.



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sanke (Sep 4, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



It seems to mostly to be regarding a thread in the MMA section, where the issue discussed here (wording of questions and interpretation of responses) occurred. Though to be honest, I'm not really sure what you're asking us here either, Stealthy. We can't tell you what we want you to ask, I don't even know what I want to ask half the time, let alone others.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 4, 2011)

Sanke said:


> It seems to mostly to be regarding a thread in the MMA section, where the issue discussed here (wording of questions and interpretation of responses) occurred. Though to be honest, I'm not really sure what you're asking us here either, Stealthy. We can't tell you what we want you to ask, I don't even know what I want to ask half the time, let alone others.


He kind-of isnt asking anything.
If you read his Previous Posts, he seems to be upset with being Corrected on a frequent basis.


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 5, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> If you read his Previous Posts, he seems to be upset with being Corrected on a frequent basis.



I get frustrated when I ask a question but instead of getting answers to that question I get whole bunch of other unrelated advice and when I try to clarify the question there are complaints that it's my fault for not wording it right.

I've given up asking questions that I actually want answers to so this is exactly what I said it was in the title and first post...an invitation to be told what questions you want me to ask. I'll save my own actual questions for other avenues where I might actually get answers.


----------



## Sanke (Sep 5, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> I get frustrated when I ask a question but instead of getting answers to that question I get whole bunch of other unrelated advice and when I try to clarify the question there are complaints that it's my fault for not wording it right.
> 
> I've given up asking questions that I actually want answers to so this is exactly what I said it was in the title and first post...an invitation to be told what questions you want me to ask. I'll save my own actual questions for other avenues where I might actually get answers.


 
Well that's a bit silly. I don't think anyone here has questions they want you to ask, if they did, I'm sure they'd ask them of their own accord. 

I know you think it's a case of others not reading what you write, but we've all read your posts, and some of us more than once to try and see what you mean, myself included. 
That's not saying you don't know how to write, it just means that people aren't getting the meaning behind your question, and so you may need to reword it. 
If you find that frustrating, then that's a problem you need to deal with yourself, I'm afraid. People here will answer your questions to the best of their knowledge and understanding of the perceived topic, and if that is met with frustration or rudeness, then those people probably aren't going to be very inclined to talk to you anymore. 

As for another avenue for questions, sure, go see what other areas there are out there for finding answers, I know a few good ones myself (MAP, Bullshido and ebudo being the big ones, although ebudo tends to be rather quiet now), but from what I've seen, the best place for well worded answers and honest opinions without just being called an idiot, MT is where you want to be. So you may want to step back and calm down before posting in the future, lest your frustration come across as offensive, and your avenues for answers becomes one fewer. 

Wouldn't want to see MT have one less poster because of something like this.


----------

